# Looking for a new traincase...



## Margarita (Dec 18, 2007)

I have a traincase that's completely overflowing with mac - my parents bought it for me like 5 or 6 years ago - it's a silver metal one that looks like mac or sephora but is actually caboodles!!! anyway, the only part i don't like is that the bottom drawer is so big!! everything gets thrown in there and messy. so i think i need more compartments that go up (right now i have two drawers that pull up on each side for a total of 4 and the one big bottom compartment)

anyway, i need a new one - what do u recommend???


----------



## mariecinder (Dec 18, 2007)

I have a Caboodles one too, only its in black. Mine has three little shelves that come up when you open it, but the bottom is a little big and like you said everything gets thrown down there. But...my boyfriend bought it for me so it works for now. I've been lusting after the pink case at Sephora, maybe that one will work for you?


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 18, 2007)

personally im gonna snatch up that brown croc traincase from sephora!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 18, 2007)

I found this one train case on eBay which looks massive!  The dimensions are 14.5"L x 11.5"W x 9.5"H.  If you do the Buy It Now, with shipping it is $50.  When I saw it I fell in love since I overflowed my current storage unit, and because I have amazing best friends, they chipped in and bought it for me for Christmas...but I'm not supposed to know that!

Here's the link:
NEW PRO ALUMINUM MAKEUP COSMETIC TRAIN CASE MAC BLACK - (eBay item 140156591099 end time Jan-07-08 21:01:45 PST)


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 18, 2007)

Check out  the traincase that was posted in the blog.


----------



## jakluk4 (Dec 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_I found this one train case on eBay which looks massive!  The dimensions are 14.5"L x 11.5"W x 9.5"H.  If you do the Buy It Now, with shipping it is $50.  When I saw it I fell in love since I overflowed my current storage unit, and because I have amazing best friends, they chipped in and bought it for me for Christmas...but I'm not supposed to know that!

Here's the link:
NEW PRO ALUMINUM MAKEUP COSMETIC TRAIN CASE MAC BLACK - (eBay item 140156591099 end time Jan-07-08 21:01:45 PST)_

 
I have this case!  i posted piccys here:

http://specktra.net/f185/my-train-ca...lection-80316/

it is fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!  so worth the money plus some!


----------

